# New Above Ground Sprinkler System Layout Help



## wtodd_h (Jun 16, 2018)

I am looking for sprinkler head placement advice based on the attached diagram and information. I would like to attempt an above ground sprinkler system before committing to a long term in ground investment. I am considering both Hunter and Rainbird for sprinkler heads.


GPM: *8*; Maximum 11 GPM based on 3/4 copper tubing
Grass Type: KBG - Bewitched
Lawn Size: Approx. 2,000 sf2
Lawn Type: Cool season
Soil Type: Clay


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You will need to do a bucket test to get the gpm. Use a 5 gallon bucket and a hose and time how long it takes to get 5 gallons. Do it multiple times to get it accurate.

Do you want to irrigate the hell strip? Do you want to avoid irrigating the sidewalk? Is the hell strip 5ft (cant see the number)?


----------



## Johnds (May 13, 2019)

Hey G-man,

Not to take away from anyone's knowledge on here, but if you go to the Rainbird website, they will lay out your sprinklers for you.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yeah and it is a free service. The only bad part is that they don't do an above ground system.


----------



## wtodd_h (Jun 16, 2018)

@g-man I am on city water and have 3/4 copper tubing to my pressure regulator and water meter in my basement. Based on that information I know that my maximum GPM is 11 or 7ft/sec. When the weather clears up I will conduct the flow test as you suggested.

Yes, I would like to irrigate the 5'x50' hell strip and I don't really care about the sidewalk. I assumed that I would need at least 2 heads for overlap and they would simply water the sidewalk as well.


----------



## wtodd_h (Jun 16, 2018)

g-man said:


> Yeah and it is a free service. The only bad part is that they don't do an above ground system.


I thought I read somewhere that although the design service was free it took several months for them to return a layout design and recommendations. I'm not complaining, it was simply a long lead time, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What is the the right of these areas? Neighbor's lawn?

So I will give you the underground approach first.

The right way for the hell strip will be to use mp side nozzles underground. One on the left, then 2 center ones at 15ft opposite sides and one at the right side. But here is the first problem, this ends at 45ft. That extra 5 ft will be an issue. That's why I asked about what is to the right. No trees in here?

For the center area then mp2000 at 17ft, but then there is a compromise on the right side due to the angle. What is the width on the sidewalk side ? 45ft? You might end up overwatering bit a little in that area.

But that will be a bunch of hoses and a pain to setup and remove for mowing.

So I think the option for a hose setup for you is using hunter i20 at each corner. You will need to run them with a 6.0 or 8.0 nozzle to get 45 ft radius. You will like need to run only one at a time due to the high gpm. Therefore you can save some $$ by just buying one i20 with one hose on a spike. You will need to move it to each corner and run it for the same amount of time.


----------



## grasscorrection (May 2, 2019)

g-man said:


> Yeah and it is a free service. The only bad part is that they don't do an above ground system.


Can you clarify? When I looked on their website it just mentioned they do the layout/design. I don't see anything regarding them digging and placing the tubing or sprinkler heads.

So you're saying if I buy the Rainbird kit for under $200 Amazon or my local shop, they'll come out and install everything for me? Seems too good to be true! (Rain Bird 32ETI Easy to Install In-Ground Automatic Sprinkler System Kit)


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@grasscorrection what I mean is that they will design and provide layouts for a system to be installed underground. The original poster wants a system he can use above the ground with hoses. Rainbird will not provide you a design for a rubber hose sprinkler system.

They will not dig for you and their kit is very limited.


----------



## wtodd_h (Jun 16, 2018)

I am reviving this thread now that I've measured my outside spigot at *8 GPM*. I also went ahead and made an attempt at sprinkler head placement assuming their radius will be 30'. Also, there may be a small section not covered, but I'm not going to assume 100% accuracy and can make adjustments if needed.

Currently, I have a Melnor HydroLogic 4-Zone Digital Water Timer. I am considering the following configuration running each zone separately to maximize GPM.


6-90 to 210°, 22 to 30' radius.


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

wtodd_h said:


> I am reviving this thread now that I've measured my outside spigot at *8 GPM*. I also went ahead and made an attempt at sprinkler head placement assuming their radius will be 30'. Also, there may be a small section not covered, but I'm not going to assume 100% accuracy and can make adjustments if needed.
> 
> Currently, I have a Melnor HydroLogic 4-Zone Digital Water Timer. I am considering the following configuration running each zone separately to maximize GPM.
> 
> ...





Move those across the side walk to both corners. You will get more water out a 90 degree vs a 180.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

You state a 22-30' radius but then draw a 30' diameter. Move heads to corners and draw with 30' RADIUS


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In ground system with Hunter mp.

Red dots: mp2000 at 15feet (5 x 90 degrees = 2gpm, 4 x 180 = 3gpm, 1 x 270 = 1.10) = 6.1gpm zone 
Green dots: mp strip 5ft x 15ft corners and 5 x 30 center.
Two separate zones so you can adjust the strip as needed.

Compromise: the bottom part (shaded blue). Ideally those heads should be further down so they can be at ~15ft also. As shown it they are 5 feet too high and they will overwater.


----------

